# Warning for Dexcom 6 users (Apple phones)



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2022)

Just had a notification from Dexcom that I shouldn’t upgrade to IOS 16 when it appears, because the App won’t work. They will let us know when we can, it’s an important upgrade for security.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 9, 2022)

Thanks for the heads-up @mikeyB 

I am generally a bit cautious with upgrades for just this reason. It always seems to be the most useful apps that take a while to be tweaked, and the very ones you’d not want to do without!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2022)

One important thing I forgot to mention is turn off the automatic upgrade download.

Incidentally, I've just had notification that new G6 app update is available, so download that update from Dexcom. DO NOT upgrade your phone until you have upgraded the App


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2022)

Just had a notification on my iOS 15 Dexcom app that there is now an upgrade available which works on iOS 16. 

I believe the recommendation is to update the app first. 

“Do not update to iOS 16 without updating the app”


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 10, 2022)

This was very helpful, thanks!  App is now updated (says it runs on iOS16), phone is still on 15 point something and I don’t think is offering 16 yet but hopefully my daughter is all set when it does.  Many thanks for the tip off!


----------

